# Video Output for PDA???



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

Is there any item/program/equipment out there that would allow a video output (a-la ipod video) for a PDA?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Possibly, if we knew the PDA make and model?
http://www.lifeview.com.tw/html/products/ia/flyjacket_i3800.htm


----------



## neduarte (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a Pharos 525, Samsung SC32442x33, 300Mhz, model Gala 100. If this helps.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

No idea about PDA GPS units such as that, but I would rather doubt that any external video interface exists.

You should seek such info from the agents, they would have a yes or no answer.


----------

